# Single speed handlebar set-ups



## jsord (Mar 28, 2004)

Putting the final touches on my new 29 SS build and don't really want to go conventional on the handlebar.....haven't used bar ends in years but i know i'll need something for the ss so i will if i have to...

i've seen some pretty weird/crazy **** on the trails over the years and now looking back some of them may have made a lot of sense for when you're doing all your climbing standing instead of sitting...

the Titec Jones is one of these bizarre bars i think...

if any of you longtime ss'ers got some favorite funky bars or new fangled bar ends show me here (and tell me where to get)

thanks

ps: please include bird's eye photo if possible


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Misfit Fu-bar https://www.misfitpsycles.com/


----------



## al415 (Mar 17, 2007)

i use a wider bar since going ss. Wider gives greater leverage when climbing. I've alternated from flat to riser to "funny" and wider is better whichever style you settle on. 27" - 28" are my magic numbers


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

I am running the moustache bars made by black sheep.
I am 6' 3 and was convinced to go with 29 inch width.
I don't think i can ride anything else now.
Expensive but worth it!!


----------



## bipolarbear (Mar 29, 2009)

I got a 27"or 28" evolve DH bar from race face. A little heavy but stiff as hell and works great. I recommend going with something in the 31.8 range for stiffness and strength. The less it bends under pressure, the more energy makes it to your pedals.


----------



## rojogonzo (Jan 24, 2008)

+1 on the black sheep mountain mustache


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

*Fu2*

There are a lot of alternative bars out there. Shedfire just introduced a Carnegiehttp://www.ragleybikes.com/our-products/carnegies-bar/ bar, misfit has the fubars and on one has the Mary. I've only ridden the Misfit bars, and I prefer the FU2, for whatever reason. It feels better, but both are very good.

Sorry I don't have a photo of the FU2 on my mountain bike, but the road bike should give a decent impression. I'd love to see a couple shots of that black sheep mustache bar though...


----------



## D1PHAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't have very broad shoulders...any recommendations for an alternative bar for me? I'm currently running a flat bar (23 inches) with barends and would like to switch to an alt bar and ditch the barends. My shoulder width is approximately 16 inches.


----------



## fiddlr40 (Aug 2, 2007)

I recently switched to the Titec H-bar and I'm finding it really comfortable. I had been using the Salsa Pro Moto XC riser, which I liked, but the hand position on the Titec feels a lot better to me.


----------



## rojogonzo (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry I don't have a photo of the FU2 on my mountain bike, but the road bike should give a decent impression. I'd love to see a couple shots of that black sheep mustache bar though...[/QUOTE]

go to http://www.blacksheepbikes.com/

then to "parts" good pics there


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

D1PHAM said:


> I don't have very broad shoulders...any recommendations for an alternative bar for me? I'm currently running a flat bar (23 inches) with barends and would like to switch to an alt bar and ditch the barends. My shoulder width is approximately 16 inches.


FU2 is 600m which is about 23.6 inches. It'll probably do you well.



rojogonzo said:


> then to "parts" good pics there.


That bar looks fantastic. Don't like the brake position in those photos though. Anybody running a different set up?


----------



## D1PHAM (Sep 15, 2008)

umarth said:


> FU2 is 600m which is about 23.6 inches. It'll probably do you well.
> 
> That bar looks fantastic. Don't like the brake position in those photos though. Anybody running a different set up?


Cool I'll try them out.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

I'll add a +1 to the Titec Jones bar. I am running the flat bar (known as the J-bar in Titec-land) and it is really good for both seated and standing. Try the Dimension Cork grips too...


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*love the j-bar with ergons*

one of my new fav parts


----------



## Norris_Hanna (Apr 7, 2009)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> one of my new fav parts


Did you need to use a longer stem?


----------



## canyonrat (Oct 24, 2006)

Hooked on Fleegles here, got a couple of sets. They weigh like a ton so 31.8 or 25.4 is not an issue...they are 25.4 and don't flex much. You could use them as a lat-pulldown bar in a gym.

And I just ordered Brant's new Carnegie's Bar for the spare-spare/winter/fixie bike to mix it up a bit... will see how that one goes over. 

In general, I find wider is better. I actually try to grab for more bar outside of my 28" Fleegles sometimes. Although I did clip a rock shelf and do a spectacular endo with the wide bars couple months back...they do sort of stick out, gotta watch that. 

You can't plug your shoulder width into some kind of equation...you are not a geared roadie and not buying a suit. It is all about comfort, balance, control. I literally giggled the first time I rode a Fleegle bar...just down the street. Was compelled to wheelie even though I can't. When you get a bar that works with your body, you will know...


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

Norris_Hanna said:


> Did you need to use a longer stem?


about 20mm longer then what i run with a normal bar puts it at about the same reach


----------



## Norris_Hanna (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks, I might just try that bar some day.


----------



## pyze-guy (Oct 29, 2008)

Dirt Drops. Been using them for several years on geared and s/s bikes. Love them for climbing and single track. Using the WTB drops now, and have used the Origin8 ones as well. Prefer the WTB.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Drops - you won't believe how good they are until you've tried them.

Shiggy did a good write-up some time back on how to set them up properly.

I'm using Midges.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

I've been digging the Groovy Cycleworks Luv Handles. The sweep and width feel dead on. Works great for bikepacking, too!

I might have to pony up for a pair of the ti ones.


----------



## jsord (Mar 28, 2004)

nice rocks...

got a close-up of that set-up?


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

i'm still wild about Mary. no problems here in 3 full years of abusive riding....i do change my bars out every season.

gone to luv handles on the trail bike but SS still like the big backsweep. i have some midge bars waiting for brake levers...


----------



## jsord (Mar 28, 2004)

*great suggestions but...*

i keep looking up the suggestions but just get to see a photo of the bar....

can you guys post shots of your set-ups so i can see the grips and brakes etc..it's hard to visualize arm positions with just the bar shot...

i'm esp interested in the J/H-bars and the Fleagle/Mary types

someone put Ergons on one of these? WTF? What's that look like???


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

pyze-guy said:


> Dirt Drops. Been using them for several years on geared and s/s bikes. Love them for climbing and single track. Using the WTB drops now, and have used the Origin8 ones as well. Prefer the WTB.


Which brake levers do you use? I'm about to swap my Titec h-bar out for the WTB drops and use Avid BB-7 brakes. I just got in my new Cane Creek Drop-V levers and hoping they'll work (from what I read methinks they will but I'm just curious). Can't wait to try the drops!

I'll post pics with both the h-bar and drops once I get the drops on.


----------



## pyze-guy (Oct 29, 2008)

Velobike said:


> Drops - you won't believe how good they are until you've tried them.
> 
> Shiggy did a good write-up some time back on how to set them up properly.
> 
> I'm using Midges.


I have mine setup more cross style than tradtional mtb dirtdrop, with the brakes higher on the bend. I have the flat part of the bend horizontal and the ergo part of the curve aimed at the dropouts. I have long arms and this suits me fine. I can ride in the drops for the whole ride and reach the brakes and ride the hoods as well. You can tell by my awesome descriptive knowledge of the bar that I have never owned a bike with drops other than for mtbs.

Brake levers are tektros.


----------



## BrandonNorCal (Sep 16, 2006)

mine aint funky comparatively but i run some wide ass salsa moto ace 17 degree bars. I had Marys on there but they were just too funky. The salsas are just funky enough


----------



## de lars cuevas (Jun 19, 2006)

Edit: double post, sorry...


----------



## jsord (Mar 28, 2004)

*Scott AT-2*

Anyone run the Scott AT-2 bars can post a shot of their set-up pls?


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm on the fence about the FuBar. I want to try the alternative grip and I have a diSSent. But OMG the weight. That black sheep bar looks like a good way to get the grip without the weight but OMG the cost! And its not black. 

Alternative that is somewhat lighter and around $100?


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

I was in the same boat you were!! I tried the origin 8 moustache and looked at a few others and was not sold on anything until i tried a friend's black sheep bars. I am usually pretty cheap or wait until i can find a deal but i plunked down the cash for the bars.
It was pretty cool because i called him (James) and talked to him for a good 20 minutes on what i was looking for and different options. I told him i wanted them and he said he would make them tomorrow morning and send them out so i could have them for the weekend.:thumbsup:

I get lots of weird looks and questions about them but they are great!!!
I think another good option that is a heck of a lot cheaper is running your regular bars and putting real small bar ends on them that have a hand position in front of the bar and behind the bar. King of mimicks the moustache bar.

When i am climbing really steep stuff i find it much easier to climb when my hands are closer to my body, which is actually the opposite of bar ends. Instead of pulling the bike towards me on a horizontal plane i am pulling the bike up on a vertical plane.
Which on paper sounds like it does not make any sense but......
Works for me



big_slacker said:


> I'm on the fence about the FuBar. I want to try the alternative grip and I have a diSSent. But OMG the weight. That black sheep bar looks like a good way to get the grip without the weight but OMG the cost! And its not black.
> 
> Alternative that is somewhat lighter and around $100?


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

jsord said:


> Anyone run the Scott AT-2 bars can post a shot of their set-up pls?


These things are still around??? WOW!! I had some AT-4 Pro's back in the day and I was cool, like the pros! :thumbsup:


----------



## de lars cuevas (Jun 19, 2006)

I ride Salsa 660x11degr. at the moment, but these look nice:








685mm's wide, 25degr. sweep. front sweep, rise... https://www.ragleybikes.com/our-products/carnegies-bar/l
I might try'm!


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I picked up the $20 Nashbar mousetache bars mostly caused of curiosity and they're only $20. They're fun on the SS and offer several different hand positions. I wouldn't use them on really technical trails but they're great for fast swooping singletrack.


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

try Luv Handles from Groovy Cycles... real comfortable!!


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Going conventional is the new not going conventional.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

*Lovin the Titec H-bar*

However Brant's new Carnegie's Bar is very tempting too.


----------



## goldenplum (Sep 21, 2004)

I tried really wide bars, but it didn't work for me, so I cut down my risers. Then I put Ergon grips on my geary FS bike and liked them and wanted a pair on the SS, but also decided that I wanted bar ends.

Long story short, I've got risers with Ergon bar-end grips. Have worked swimmingly so far.


----------



## ACC (Sep 1, 2008)

umarth said:


> There are a lot of alternative bars out there. Shedfire just introduced a Carnegiehttp://www.ragleybikes.com/our-products/carnegies-bar/ bar, misfit has the fubars and on one has the Mary. I've only ridden the Misfit bars, and I prefer the FU2, for whatever reason. It feels better, but both are very good.
> 
> Sorry I don't have a photo of the FU2 on my mountain bike, but the road bike should give a decent impression. I'd love to see a couple shots of that black sheep mustache bar though...


Nice Rush, umarth. I have one that takes me to work every day. Those bars look a bit wide for threading traffic, though.


----------



## D1PHAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm switching from a narrow flat bar with barends to an On-One Fleegle bar. How bad will climbing suffer? Anyone running the fleegles with barends?


----------



## Frs1661 (Jun 9, 2008)

To me, the only reason to go big sweep is to eliminate bar ends. When seated, the hand position on a flat bar is just as comfortable as on a big sweep bar. When standing I always felt the need to run bar ends on a flat bar-- yanking with the upper body just didn't feel right on a flat bar.I now have Blacksheep bars on my SS with 45* backsweep and they seem to be just as comfy either seated or standing. My geared bike still has stocker riser bars with mini bar ends. Both arrangements work, although it is nice not to have to change hand positions when transitioning to a standing position. 

Since the fleegles are a relatively small sweep (15*) you could probably put bar ends on there... but you increase your chances of hooking something along the trail (over a flat bar) and I'm not sure if they'd be comfy to use when angled out like that. You may find you no longer need them anyway.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

ACC said:


> Nice Rush, umarth. I have one that takes me to work every day. Those bars look a bit wide for threading traffic, though.


Haven't had a problem in the bustling metropolis of Eugene, Oregon. Actually, didn't have problems in Portland either due to those damned bike lanes!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Frs1661 said:


> To me, the only reason to go big sweep is to eliminate bar ends. When seated, the hand position on a flat bar is just as comfortable as on a big sweep bar. When standing I always felt the need to run bar ends on a flat bar-- yanking with the upper body just didn't feel right on a flat bar.I now have Blacksheep bars on my SS with 45* backsweep and they seem to be just as comfy either seated or standing. My geared bike still has stocker riser bars with mini bar ends. Both arrangements work, although it is nice not to have to change hand positions when transitioning to a standing position.
> 
> Since the fleegles are a relatively small sweep (15*) you could probably put bar ends on there... but you increase your chances of hooking something along the trail (over a flat bar) and I'm not sure if they'd be comfy to use when angled out like that. You may find you no longer need them anyway.


I'll piggyback- I bought a FUbar because my other handlebar was getting tired, and was initially unimpressed with the bar, as I had an impression that it was going to change my world. I continued riding that bar for several weeks before jumping on my other bike with a flat bar and immediately noticed how uncomfortable the riding position was, especially the way the hand position contracted muscles in the upper back and shoulders. This is a really long way of saying that swept bars are amazingly comfortable.


----------



## D1PHAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Frs1661 said:


> To me, the only reason to go big sweep is to eliminate bar ends. When seated, the hand position on a flat bar is just as comfortable as on a big sweep bar. When standing I always felt the need to run bar ends on a flat bar-- yanking with the upper body just didn't feel right on a flat bar.I now have Blacksheep bars on my SS with 45* backsweep and they seem to be just as comfy either seated or standing. My geared bike still has stocker riser bars with mini bar ends. Both arrangements work, although it is nice not to have to change hand positions when transitioning to a standing position.
> 
> Since the fleegles are a relatively small sweep (15*) you could probably put bar ends on there... but you increase your chances of hooking something along the trail (over a flat bar) and I'm not sure if they'd be comfy to use when angled out like that. You may find you no longer need them anyway.


Got it thanks!


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

I really like the Titec J-bar (or H-bar). The sweep is pretty good for rigid SS riding - provides the right angles to facilitate loose riding.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

GreenLightGo said:


> provides the right angles to facilitate loose riding.


GreenLightGo, this is the reason these bar are soo nice on rigid bikes. Very well said!!


----------



## jsord (Mar 28, 2004)

Nice shot Green - thanks! - really helps with visualizing the various hand positions offered...i think i might try a set of these...

but isn't that tape rough on yer hands what with the rigid and all? is there a reason you don't use cushier grips other than tape looks cooler?


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

jsord said:


> Nice shot Green - thanks! - really helps with visualizing the various hand positions offered...i think i might try a set of these...
> 
> but isn't that tape rough on yer hands what with the rigid and all? is there a reason you don't use cushier grips other than tape looks cooler?


you can puts lots of things under tape that make it very cushy


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

Here ya go, guy...two pics with controls on board; one with underbar shifters, one with a Rohloff...

cheers,

rody


----------



## jsord (Mar 28, 2004)

Great pics Rody - thanks!

those look pretty neat...remind me of the J-bar with the extensions cut off....half the sweep tho...hmm 

if you don't mind my asking, what other bars did you use before switching to these? and did you ever use bar ends?

anyone ever put bar ends on these? or is there too much sweep at 21.5?

thanks


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

jsord said:


> if you don't mind my asking, what other bars did you use _*before switching to these?*_


FYI, Rody is the Luv Guru.


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm also interested in hearing some of those answers because I've been lusting after some Luv Handles for a while...

I wonder what would make me happier on a rigid bike; some ti Luvs, or an Eriksen seatpost...

Also, is the wait time still ~2 months?


----------



## jsord (Mar 28, 2004)

r1Gel said:


> FYI, Rody is the Luv Guru.


ooops..

guess i should have asked '...before making these'


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

jsord said:


> Nice shot Green - thanks! - really helps with visualizing the various hand positions offered...i think i might try a set of these...
> 
> but isn't that tape rough on yer hands what with the rigid and all? is there a reason you don't use cushier grips other than tape looks cooler?


boomn below has it right. Hidden underneath that Fizik tape is some ESI Chunkies. I just built up the transition area with some scraps of bar tape for a smooth overwrap/transition.

I've used Ergon grips on this style bar as well as the cork grips. All work well.


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

jsord said:


> ooops..
> 
> guess i should have asked '...before making these'


I rode a standard 6 degree bar with bar ends and then the Mary's for a bit before deciding I wanted something with more comfort and a more natural position.

The issue I had was that both set ups moved my wrists out of a neutral position to hold the bar. With a standard bar, you must pronate your wrists or turn them inward, to place your palms across the grips, exposing the lateral aspects of your ligature/tendons to premature fatigue. The Jones and Mary bars, take the wrists to the other extreme, over supinating them, actually exposing the weaker inner aspect to more force.

I designed the LUVs to be ergonomically neutral, so when your arms are shoulder width apart and hands are on the bars, all is kept in line. The offset rise in the grip area allows the bar to rotate in the stem and find the sweet spot across your palm for even pressure. The position allows you to ride with less hand fatigue and accessory muscle use, rotates your shoulders back a bit to open up your chest for easier breathing, and allows for a more intuitive control of the cockpit.

Unlike the Jones, the Luv incorporates a forward sweep to the center section, allowing you to maintain the same grip/stem centerline so you do not need to purchase a longer stem to keep your cockpit length the same (the wider bars >26 will move you back a skoosh).

Whew! Lots of info.

Anyhoo, lots of good options out there now to explore. Good luck.

rody


----------



## jsord (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks a ton Rody! This is what i was looking for - the elusive magic sweep angle.....i guess it's around 21.5 degrees...explains why i've seen Motos (17 degrees) with bar ends and J-bars (45 degrees) with bar ends built in...they are making up for not having the optimal sweep for supreme efforts

Thanks for your insight, it's starting to become clearer...i think

Your bars are too hard to get though; who else makes bars around that shape and degree of sweep?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Rody said:


> I rode a standard 6 degree bar with bar ends and then the Mary's for a bit before deciding I wanted something with more comfort and a more natural position.


I haven't had the opportunity to ride the Luv Handle yet, but I never notice discomfort or any problems at all with the Misfit handlebars- at the end of the ride, I never noticed that they are there.

I'd be interested if there is any sort of variety in one an individual terms as "natural hand position." Is one man 33 degrees and another 21? When I can afford a luv handle I'll report if there was a difference.


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

big_slacker said:


> I'm on the fence about the FuBar. I want to try the alternative grip and I have a diSSent. But OMG the weight.


you added a REBA to the front end and you are concerned with a few grams in a bar?

(arguably) in many cases a more comfortable bar negates the need for suspension...that few grams could have saved over 2lbs...


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I bought from e-bay, it came with the Reba.

I've ridden rigid out here (steel 26er, steel fork, carbon bars) as have a number of folks I ride with. All of them have gone squish in the front. It really is *THAT* rocky out here in Vegas. I'd be interested in trying alternate grip with a rigid 29er and seeing if it made a difference, but I'd be more interested in someone else paying for it. 

I may very well go this route when I move back to tahoe and the trails aren't quite so rough.



nogearshere said:


> you added a REBA to the front end and you are concerned with a few grams in a bar?
> 
> (arguably) in many cases a more comfortable bar negates the need for suspension...that few grams could have saved over 2lbs...


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

jsord said:


> Thanks a ton Rody!
> 
> Your bars are too hard to get though; who else makes bars around that shape and degree of sweep?


Nobody. Just get in line for a set from Rody. :thumbsup:


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

shedfire/ragley just came out with some 23' sweep bars called the carnegie. not sure how availability will be, they are out of the UK


----------



## -Muz R- (Oct 18, 2006)

ShadowsCast said:


> I'm also interested in hearing some of those answers because I've been lusting after some Luv Handles for a while...
> 
> I wonder what would make me happier on a rigid bike; some ti Luvs, or an Eriksen seatpost...
> 
> Also, is the wait time still ~2 months?


Ive just bought some Ti Luvs and an Eriksen Sweetpost and I can say that Im pretty happy:thumbsup:

The wait time for Rody's bars depends on when you order. My first set took 6 weeks delivered to Aust and the second set should be here anyday now, only 4 weeks wait!


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

So which one made you happier? =P


----------



## -Muz R- (Oct 18, 2006)

I tend to stand alot on the SS so I would say that the bars made the most difference. I got Rody to make my bars 28" wide so they flex a little more, the extra width allows good control on decents and offers that leverage that is famed on SS.

I do tend to find that they clash with trees on my local trails, and I may cut them down a bit....its quite tight where I ride.

The sweep is perfect for me anyway, Ive tried Jones H bars and felt they swept back a fraction to much for my liking and the Luvs are lighter also.

A Ti post is a must have for later if your budget will only allow one item for now.

Happy trails!


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

-Muz R- said:


> I tend to stand alot on the SS so I would say that the bars made the most difference.


Ah, good point. That's exactly what I was looking for, thanks.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

slapped on some dirt drops today, my first experience with such bars. pretty neat...my main setup will still be Mary bars but these are fun.


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

jsord said:


> Your bars are too hard to get though; who else makes bars around that shape and degree of sweep?


Just finished the S eptember run and have 15 extra steels on the shelf...no waiting :thumbsup:

Unfortunately, all the exta Ti's have already been snapped up.

If you want to go over the top, still have some of the graphic bars waiting for a new home.

rody


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh man, that tartan bar is either horrific or awesome.


----------



## ShadowsCast (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm one of those who snagged up a ti bar! Talk about good luck, thanks for making those extras Rody!

Thanks for everyone's input. I'll post back in a couple weeks with impressions.


----------



## -Muz R- (Oct 18, 2006)

Rody said:


> Just finished the S eptember run and have 15 extra steels on the shelf...no waiting :thumbsup:
> 
> Unfortunately, all the exta Ti's have already been snapped up.
> 
> ...


Rody,

Its Murray Osgood here from Australia.....does this mean my bars have shipped?

Cheers mate.


----------



## jsord (Mar 28, 2004)

*The test is on...*

OK the test is on....

Was waiting for something in the 20-23 degree sweep range and Rody just came thru with a set of Luvs....

So the 4 bars i'll be playing with over the next few weeks are:

Fleegle (15 degree sweep)
Pro-Moto (17)
Luv (21.5)
J-bar (45)

found a used Scott AT-2 today so will be adding this one to the test; these are"combo" bars so built-in bar-ends will make up for lack of width or sweep...i suppose

I'll let y'all know how it goes...


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

jsord said:


> OK the test is on....
> 
> Was waiting for something in the 20-23 degree sweep range and Rody just came thru with a set of Luvs....
> 
> ...


Good stuff :thumbsup: 
I'm looking forward to the "test" results


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

-Muz R- said:


> I tend to stand alot on the SS so I would say that the bars made the most difference.


For those with the H-Bar, how do standing climbs feel on the bar? JJ claims his design is better for climbing than most, but I can't imagine how. I don't particularly enjoy standing climbs on my 580-mm wide, 25-degree risers, and am thinking it's a result of the big sweep; thinking something with less sweep would feel better. Then again, it could be the narrow width :skep:


----------



## Dropout33 (Apr 9, 2007)

I have some Jbars coming my way since that was the cheapest route. I tried a set on a buddies bike and they felt great but need a few back to back rides on my rigid ss to decide. 
If they dont work out I am going Luv Handles next.


----------



## jsord (Mar 28, 2004)

jsord said:


> found a used Scott AT-2 today so will be adding this one to the test; these are"combo" bars so built-in bar-ends will make up for lack of width or sweep...i suppose
> .


here's a photo...


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

jsord said:


> here's a photo...


Hey, I had a similar one to that some time ago (made by Zoom). Only good for on the road, and it had a tendency to rotate forward when I would use the front extensions for aero tucks  (maybe it was a stem problem)


----------



## kpomtb (Feb 2, 2006)

Forgive the shifter in the single speed forum. Loving the position of these bars. Had some Mary bars before, these are not quite as extreme, and very comfortable. 

Thanks Rody!


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

r1Gel said:


> For those with the H-Bar, how do standing climbs feel on the bar? JJ claims his design is better for climbing than most, but I can't imagine how. I don't particularly enjoy standing climbs on my 580-mm wide, 25-degree risers, and am thinking it's a result of the big sweep; thinking something with less sweep would feel better. Then again, it could be the narrow width :skep:


I really like how they feel climbing. It's so much more of a natural feel, feels easier to turn tight switchbacks while standing, and it is sooo much easier to loft the front in techy stuff than a normal bar.

I think the major problem with your's is that they are NARROW.


----------



## FlynG (Apr 25, 2006)

Anyone riding the Carnagies yet? 

Flyn G


----------



## de lars cuevas (Jun 19, 2006)

FlynG said:


> Anyone riding the Carnagies yet?Flyn G


Yup. My impressions, coming from a Salsa flat 660x11:

Nice! It feels much more playful and natural.

It's a riser, i'm a litte more upright now, and was able to ditch some ugly spacers at the same time 

The 25degr sweep keeps my ellbows more backwards while climbing out of the saddle. On the salsa i looked like a scarecrow 

Thanks to the forward sweep, the bar builds only ~1 cm more backwards than the Salsa.

Take your time to get the tilt right. Small adjustments make a big difference.


----------



## jsord (Mar 28, 2004)

*Final update*

for those who had any interest in this thread, i just posted this to the Poll: Swept Bars thread...

some peeps just need closure 

- - - - - - - - - - - -

I too have been pondering the bar question for the past few weeks and have bought and tested the following bars:

Scott AT-2 : too flimsy / too narrow / minimal sweep / no room for bar junk

Titec J-Bar : too much sweep for me (45) - just could not get a comfortable grip while standing/grinding, tho great hand positions for sitting/cruising ( - may put on my gearie tho i will prob never ride it again)

Salsa Moto 17 - this was my first real sweep bar and i loved it for the average climbing but it brought my hands back way too far for when it really got steep - maybe a longer stem but was already at 110

On-One Fleegle (15 degree ) - After the Salsa this felt great - Wide solid strong / great control with steering thru the tech stuff / best torquing so far for the nastiest pulling, but i missed the sweep of the Salsas until Rod came thru with

Groovy Luvs (21.5 i think) - Felt too narrow from the start but i loved the sweep - felt great on my wrists but i felt crowded when standing and never got used to the brake levers being so close...these would be perfect with maybe an inch more on each side; i loved (luv'd?) the stiffness - and i picked them for a nasty 3400 climb 3 days ago and they were awesome - i didn't even think about them or my hands/arms etc. - the pain in my feet bashing 45 min down rock gardens took all my attention, but the Luv's performed; thought they may have beat out the Fleegles until tonight....

This afternoon I got my last bars from Chain Rxn Cycles....and as soon as i started my first climb on a fairly steep but not tech 2100ft night ride I knew I found my bars:

Ragley Carnegies - what can i say? No bar felt this good immediately upon riding it - i stuck the bullseye in the center of the stem clamp and never adjusted it - ALL the other bars took some fiddling to get the feel right - i was rolling out at the start of the ride giggling out loud because they felt so perfect: right amount of sweep (25) but offset forward so my hands weren't in my lap / perfectly wide enuf, but risen/flared the right amount that even on the steepest grinds i never wished for a different position...incredible that i was sold so quick as all the other bars got several rides, but these are just like the Luvs that i had gotten used to - the slight differences made all the difference for me and i don't think it was just the extra width - that weird forward offset with the rise may be the secret...

whatever - I'm done searching

- - - - - - - - - - - - -

hope this helps any of yous in your searches


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

jsord said:


> here's a photo...


Still have one of those bullhorn bars, although the tapered AT-2 LF. A bit narrow for my taste, though.


----------



## ccornacc (Mar 26, 2007)

What width of Luv's did you have?


----------



## azultoyou (Aug 20, 2009)

I have 28" and due to the sweep it did bring the bars back a bit (~10mm????) at the ends. However, the extra width is worth it.


----------



## Dropout33 (Apr 9, 2007)

Jsord, how much were the Ragley bars coming into the states?


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

Dropout33 said:


> Jsord, how much were the Ragley bars coming into the states?


Can you get these bars in the states?


----------



## brant (Jan 6, 2004)

BIGfatED said:


> Can you get these bars in the states?


Best advice is Chain Reaction Cycles right now. We keep looking at setting up a dealer in the USA, but have nothing nailed yet.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=42192

This is our new carbon model - well, the first proto build. On it's way to Guitar Ted.
http://www.shedfire.com/2009/12/17/...-in-my-madness-198g-on-the-way-to-guitar-ted/


----------



## jsord (Mar 28, 2004)

Dropout33 said:


> Jsord, how much were the Ragley bars coming into the states?


don't really remember but Chain Reaction is where i went so check there...


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

brant said:


> Best advice is Chain Reaction Cycles right now. We keep looking at setting up a dealer in the USA, but have nothing nailed yet.
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=42192
> 
> ...


Oooohhh, carbon!   :thumbsup:

I was seriously considering the Carnegie's a couple of months back (as it has the same backsweep as my first hi-sweep bar), but CRC's "issues" with shipping to the Philippines was too complicated and turned me off. I got a Titec H-Bar from JensonUSA instead. If CRC were to fix the "issues" I'd consider getting the Carnegie's for my next build.


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

This a little late, but Misfit sent me both the Fu and Fu2 to test. Here are some photo's of both on my Rocklobster. The Fu2 is a good bar if you want a direct replacement without going to a new stem. The Fu is wider with more rearward hand position. Paul made me a 120mm stem for my bike. I experimented with several stems and eventually went with a 140mm Thompson. I've included a photo of the Fu with the 120mm stem as a comparison.


----------



## Stahr_Nut (Nov 7, 2006)

Felt Albert Bar on my Jabberwocky


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

jsord said:


> found a used Scott AT-2 today so will be adding this one to the test; these are"combo" bars so built-in bar-ends will make up for lack of width or sweep...i suppose
> 
> I'll let y'all know how it goes...


Those are some sweet bars. Be careful though, I snapped a pair a few weeks ago while climbing on the ends. Very light, but not suitable for anything other than very light XC or fireroad riding. Flexxy as all hell too.

My funky bar setup.... Lately Nitto mustache bars on my CX SS. Or what seems to be odd setup now days is regular flat bars with bar ends. No pics, sorry.


----------

